# Atzelbergturm



## darkdesigner (5. August 2008)

Wie ich gerade in der Onlineausgabe der Taunuszeitunge lesen musste, ist heute nacht der Atzelbergturm abgebrannt. 

Das ist jammerschade, war der Turm doch immer ein lohnendes Ausflugsziel und der Ausblick die Belohnung für zahlreiche Höhenmeter. 

Die veranschlagten 100.000,- halte ich für viel zu niedrig. Am Samstag konnte ich den neuen Turm auf dem Hausberg bei Butzbach zum ersten Mal erklimmen. Dort stand glaube ich etwas von 250.000,- Baukosten, bei etwa gleicher Höhe.

Na in jedem Fall ein Verlust für unsere Region. Hoffentlich lassen sich die öffentliche Hand (Kommunen, Kreis, Land) und private Sponsoren nicht lange bitten und spendieren einen Wiederaufbau. 

traurig,
dd


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2008)

letzten medieninformationen zufolge sind "nur" die oberen beiden etagen abgebrannt. der rest konnte gelöscht werden und steht noch.

fraglich ist, ob nun nicht das ganze abgerissen werden muß ...

traurig traurig 

meine perönliche meinung : klarer fall von brandstiftung . gestern hat es ordentlich geregnet. ich war abends noch am eichkopf unterwegs und es war überall recht feucht. trockenheit scheidet aus. zudem war der brand heute in aller früh (gegen 5.30 Uhr rückten die feuerwehren aus), also scheidet die sonne als brandbeschleuniger ebenfalls aus ...
einfach mal ein feuerzeug an den turm halten oder ne kippe auf dem holzboden werfen dürfte ebenfalls nicht als brandquelle ausreichen. da steckt meiner meinung nach schon vorsatz dahinter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (5. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> meine perönliche meinung : klarer fall von brandstiftung .
> 
> [...]



Der Onlineausgabe der FR nach, tatsächlich auch die Vermutung der Feuerwehr. Ich nehme mal an, dass jede größere Holzstruktur automatisch gestörte Zündler anzieht. Und in einem Ballungsgebiet, bzw. seiner unmittelbaren Umgebung, dürfte die Gestörtendichte besonders hoch ausfallen.


----------



## adventure (5. August 2008)

Am Mittag gab es noch Nachlöscharbeiten. 
Sieht sehr deprimierend aus was noch steht. 
Wahrscheinlich kann gerade mal das Fundament verwendet werden.
Außer der Feuerwehr habe ich da niemanden von der Polizei o.ä. gesehen.


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2008)

war grade mal oben ... trauriger anblick 

das ganze ist komplett mit flatterband und bauzaun eingezäunt ... deshalb die bilder auch net so dolle ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. August 2008)




----------



## wissefux (6. August 2008)

hier gibts bilder von der feuerwehr : http://www.feuerwehr-kelkheim-mitte.de/einsatz/einsatzbericht08/08060.htm


----------



## Wiegetritt (6. August 2008)

ich kann mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschließen: traurig. traurig.

Zwischenzetlich gibt es die Aussage - gestern Abend im Hessenjournal im HR3 Fernsehen - dass man wohl von Brandstiftung ausgeht, da mehrere Brandherde ausgemacht wurden. 
Welcher Depp macht denn so etwas? Höchst ärgerlich!!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. August 2008)

Wirklich sehr schade drum.  Man hatte da einen super schönen Blick über die Gegend. Hoffentlich bauen sie ihn wieder auf und es ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, aber wünschenswert, daß man diese ****** Vandalen  zu greifen bekommt.


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2008)

Sollte es wirklich Brandstiftung gewesen sein, sollte die oder der Verursacher das ding in eigenarbeit wieder aufbauen, nur mit einer Stumpfen Axt, einer Stumpfen Säge und einem Strick zum Stämme schleppen ausgerüstet. 

Selbstentzündung könnte ebenfalls möglich sein, sollte z.b. ein Kippe in einen Spalt gefallen und dort einen kleinen Schwelbrand ausglöst haben. Schwellbränden können sehr lange unbemerkt brennen und bei Ausbruch genügend Kraft haben auch feuchte Hölzer anzuzünden. Es gab im Bergbau sehr oft Schweelbrände, welche nicht wirklich gelöscht werden konnten, auch brannten ganze Abraumhalden Jahrelang ohne das es gelang, diese zu löschen.
Aber Brandstiftung klingt sehr wahrscheinlich


----------



## swe68 (2. Mai 2009)

Weiß jemand von euch, ob und wann der Turm wieder aufgebaut wird?
Ich vermisse ihn auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (2. Mai 2009)

gestern oder vorgestern erst habe ich irgendwo im forum ein bild von ihm gesehen mit dem kommentar: " ... kommt mir bekannt vor." zum kontext kann ich jetzt nichts sagen.

hilft jetzt nicht viel weiter, gell? ich such den kommentar noch mal.


----------



## x-rossi (2. Mai 2009)

nö, find ihn nicht mehr, obwohl er erst 1-2 tage her ist


----------



## swe68 (7. Mai 2009)

Ich wäre hochgradig begeistert, wenn er wieder aufgebaut wird. Würde glatt wieder mal mit dem MTB hinfahren...


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2009)

sitze ja hier in kelkheim quasi an der quelle der entscheidungsträger. bisher ist glaube ich noch nix konkretes bekannt, ausser, dass wieder ein turm gebaut werden soll 

aber wann und wie  na ja, die lokale presse wird schon rechtzeitig darüber berichten und dann werden wir kelkheimer diese infos zeitnah weitergeben


----------



## Wiegetritt (8. Mai 2009)

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann war mal die Rede davon, dass man einen Turmsponsor sucht. Ob der bereits gefunden ist, und wie dann ggf. "sein" Turm aussehen wird (Holz, Metall, ..., Form, Höhe,...) ist aber wohl noch offen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2009)

Na hoffentlich Metall, den nächsten Turm aus Holz würde bestimmt irgendein kranker Depp wieder abfackeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich Metall, den nächsten Turm aus Holz würde bestimmt irgendein kranker Depp wieder abfackeln.



metall (genauer stahl) war wohl der vorgänger-turm (ich glaube luisenturm). hat auch nicht ewig gehalten 

vielleicht findet sich ja in der umgebung ein sponsor für va-stahl


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2009)

Einfach Beton nehmen  hält


----------



## Wiegetritt (8. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Einfach Beton nehmen  hält



Oh mein Gott, wie hässlich...  

Übrigens... wie die Berliner Mauer zeigt, hält Beton auch nicht 

Gruß Wiegetritt


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2013)

der turm steht wieder  wurde im herbst 2012 eingeweiht


----------



## Marko S (26. März 2013)

Ich dachte schon der ist wieder weg.

Hier der Artikel von der FR
http://www.fr-online.de/main-taunus/eppenhain-der-neue-atzelbergturm,1472862,20735044.html


----------

